# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Giúp đỡ kết nối AC Servo Mitsubishi MR-J2S-40A

## aladin

> Ngồi đọc manual để học cách chỉnh thông số tự nhiên suy nghĩ thấy mình cần phải copy lại cách đấu dây để sau này cần thì mở ra xem đấu cho nhanh, thế là mở notepad lên đánh vào. Thấy cũng cần để post lên đây cho ai quan tâm và nếu lỡ máy tính có die thì còn có chỗ mà tìm lại 
> 
> + CN1B:
> PIN#15(ENG) connect to GND
> PIN#5(S-ON) connect to GND
> PIN#10(SG) connect to GND 
> 
> PIN#13(VDD) connect to 24V.
> + CN1A:
> ...


Em đấu giống như trên.rồi cài đặt các thông số về như ban đầu theo manual. chỉ thay đổi có p21 từ 0000 em đổi thành 0001. bật lên động cơ có hãm tunning được nhưng em cấp xung thì không chạy có còn có thông số nào cần điều chỉnh không máy đai ca giúp em với.

----------

NamHuy, phuoclethanh

----------


## ghoang

Nối như trên vẫn chưa chạy được bác xem parameter 41 là bao nhiêu? vì LSP(forward rotation stroke end) và LSN (reveres rotation stroke end) bác đang để open nên đang cấm quay. bác set lại parameter 41 =0011 rồi thử lại cái nhé
Nếu bác nối VDD (pin#3) với COM(pin#13) trên CN1B thì khỏi xài nguồn 24V ngoài

Bài viết này của em viết lâu lắm rồi và còn nhiều chỗ thiếu xót, sorry bác

----------

cnclaivung, NamHuy, ppgas

----------


## aladin

> Nối như trên vẫn chưa chạy được bác xem parameter 41 là bao nhiêu? vì LSP(forward rotation stroke end) và LSN (reveres rotation stroke end) bác đang để open nên đang cấm quay. bác set lại parameter 41 =0011 rồi thử lại cái nhé
> Nếu bác nối VDD (pin#3) với COM(pin#13) trên CN1B thì khỏi xài nguồn 24V ngoài
> 
> Bài viết này của em viết lâu lắm rồi và còn nhiều chỗ thiếu xót, sorry bác


thanks bác nhiều nhưng sao em thử rồi ma em no vẫn chưa chiu quay.

----------


## ghoang

- Bác phát xung bằng gì?
- Em hay test thế này này nối chân PP(3) vô GND còn chân PG(13) nhấp nhấp vô 5V xem motor có nhích không nếu không thì làm ngược lại PP vô 5V và PG nhấp vô GND nếu cả hai đều ko nhúc nhích bác nên xem lại dây nhợ và parameter

----------


## aladin

cám ơn anh nhiều lắm cuối cùng em nó đã chạy rồi. mừng wa

----------


## ghoang

Thế nó bị làm sao, làm được cũng nên chia sẻ để anh em tham khảo chứ nhỉ?

----------

hoitm

----------


## aladin

> Thế nó bị làm sao, làm được cũng nên chia sẻ để anh em tham khảo chứ nhỉ?


da nó không bị sao hết khai báo lại cái p41 là chạy được rồi, tại lúc đầu em vội wa cài đặt lại thấy chay ko được tưởng bị làm sao. ai ngờ phải tắt đi mở lại em nó mới chịu chạy. hihi

----------


## ghoang

> da nó không bị sao hết khai báo lại cái p41 là chạy được rồi, tại lúc đầu em vội wa cài đặt lại thấy chay ko được tưởng bị làm sao. ai ngờ phải tắt đi mở lại em nó mới chịu chạy. hihi


Quên nói với bác là Pr41 có dấu sao nên cần phải tắt và mở nguồn lại nó mới active. sorry bác.

_POINT
For any parameter whose symbol is preceded by *, set the parameter
value and switch power off once, then switch it on again to make that
parameter setting valid._

----------


## ppgas

Em đang lọ mọ nghiên cứu quay con servo này. Hiện tại đã cài đặt (theo hướng dẫn của bác ghoang, không dung nguồn 24V ngoài) và thử được như video clip này:



2 dây step/dir (chân 12 và 13 trên CN1B) đã đấu vào step-dir out trên bob mach3, 
2 dây 5V (chân 2,3 -CN1B) em đang để không. 
Dây GND trên CN1A (nối 5-10-15) đã đấu vào PC-GRN của Bob.
Giờ muốn nó quay thì dây nhợ, phát xung, set thông số mach3 ra sao ah? Các bác hướng dẫn giúp nhé. 
Cảm ơn.

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Nếu đã xác định step/dir, đã congfig param để hoạt động position với step dir, active low/hight rồi thì mọi thứ trở lại như step thôi. Cách đấu nối với BOB y như step thôi. Muốn dùng com là + hay - gì cũng được.

Mấy con này đều có software để config trên PC. Nếu kết nối được với PC thì việc config & autotuning trực quan và đơn giản hơn nhiều. Việc fine tuning cũng đơn giản.

----------

ppgas

----------


## huanpt

> Em đang lọ mọ nghiên cứu quay con servo này. Hiện tại đã cài đặt (theo hướng dẫn của bác ghoang, không dung nguồn 24V ngoài) và thử được như video clip này:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 dây step/dir (chân 12 và 13 trên CN1B) đã đấu vào step-dir out trên bob mach3, 
> 2 dây 5V (chân 2,3 -CN1B) em đang để không. 
> Dây GND trên CN1A (nối 5-10-15) đã đấu vào PC-GRN của Bob.
> Giờ muốn nó quay thì dây nhợ, phát xung, set thông số mach3 ra sao ah? Các bác hướng dẫn giúp nhé. 
> Cảm ơn.


Đừng quên LSP (16), LSN(17) nối vào SG

Và SON nữa (mà như clip thi Servo ON rồi)

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Đang giải lao tranh thủ :Smile: . Cảm ơn. Xíu về đọc lại đa-ta-sit xem chứ giờ chưa hiểu phải làm gì cả. 
Tối qua ngồi config mach3, bấm tới bấm lui, rất nhiều loại báo lỗi được dịp thể hiện. Al10, al20, 51, 52...

----------


## ppgas

Hehe vui như sắp tết  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  Cuối cùng nó cũng quay rồi tuy mới ... một chiều. :Smile: 
Chỉ cần đúng theo những hướng dẫn như trên và nối đất cho cẩn thận.




Các bác hướng dẫn em cách quay 2 chiều là ...tết luôn :Smile: 
Cảm ơn

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Bác set cho nó chạy kiểu pulse/dir chưa?
Dạo này tiến bộ rồi đa.. step xong lên servo luôn.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bác set cho nó chạy kiểu pulse/dir chưa?
> Dạo này tiến bộ rồi đa.. step xong lên servo luôn.


Set pul/dir là set Pr41=0011? 
Nếu vậy thì rồi nhưng nó mới quay một chiều, có gì đó chưa đúng.
Còn chuyện "lên" servo thì cũng ham zui thôi  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  mà nói cho đúng hơn tất cả là nhờ cái diễn đàn hữu ích này đấy. Hai năm trước, con động cơ 3 pha còn không biết làm sao cho nó quay (quay tay không tính) :Smile:

----------


## elenercom

Bác ppgas đổi cái thông số P21 thành 01 hoặc 11 là tết thôi.
Tết rồi thì thanh lỷ cái ê tô nhỉ? kekeke




> Hehe vui như sắp tết  Cuối cùng nó cũng quay rồi tuy mới ... một chiều.
> Chỉ cần đúng theo những hướng dẫn như trên và nối đất cho cẩn thận.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Các bác hướng dẫn em cách quay 2 chiều là ...tết luôn
> Cảm ơn

----------

ppgas

----------


## hoitm

> Hehe vui như sắp tết  Cuối cùng nó cũng quay rồi tuy mới ... một chiều.
> Chỉ cần đúng theo những hướng dẫn như trên và nối đất cho cẩn thận.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Các bác hướng dẫn em cách quay 2 chiều là ...tết luôn
> Cảm ơn


bác mua bao nhiu xiền bộ này thế.

----------


## elenercom

P41 đặt luôn bằng 0111 đê bác ơi. Bác để 0011 thì nó quay 1 chiều thôi. Sau này gắn công tắc hạn vị thì đổi lại thành 0001, nếu dùng tín hiệu SON ngoài nữa thì cho nó về 0000 luôn.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bác ppgas đổi cái thông số P21 thành 01 hoặc 11 là tết thôi.
> Tết rồi thì thanh lỷ cái ê tô nhỉ? kekeke


Em set Pr21=0001 rồi mà chỉ mới 23tết thôi bác  :Smile: . Giờ đi ucf với anh em rồi, tối về thử set 0011 xem sao.
Êto trước có 2 cái, Nam cnc sưu tàm 1 cái rồi, hình như chả không biết xài nên đưa cho occutit rồi :Smile: , mà cái đó ngon hơn cái này.

----------


## ppgas

> bác mua bao nhiu xiền bộ này thế.


Cái này là ưu đãi của bác thuhanoi nên không có giá bác ah. 
Nhân tiện cảm ơn bác thuhanoi nhé.




> P41 đặt luôn bằng 0111 đê bác ơi. Bác để 0011 thì nó quay 1 chiều thôi. Sau này gắn công tắc hạn vị thì đổi lại thành 0001, nếu dùng tín hiệu SON ngoài nữa thì cho nó về 0000 luôn.


Dạ để tối về thử tiếp :Smile:  Cảm ơn bác elenercom.

----------


## ppgas

Chịu, tối nay về bật lên báo lỗi al-20! Loay hoay đủ kiểu cũng vậy. Chắc encoder có vấn đề!

----------


## ahdvip

> Chịu, tối nay về bật lên báo lỗi al-20! Loay hoay đủ kiểu cũng vậy. Chắc encoder có vấn đề!


lỗi liên quan đến encoder hả anh, coi dây encoder có để chồng chéo lên dây công suất không, trước em cũng bị cái vụ encoder như vậy đó.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> lỗi liên quan đến encoder hả anh, coi dây encoder có để chồng chéo lên dây công suất không, trước em cũng bị cái vụ encoder như vậy đó.


Chồng chéo búa xua. Gắn noise filter vào cũng vậy. Mai xếp dây nhợc gọn lại thử tiếp xem sao.
Con đcơ này là MFS 400w, ấy encoder của con 100w, 200w hoặc con MFS khác thay được không ta?

----------


## inhainha

Thay được bác, miễn cùng size

----------

ppgas

----------


## Ga con

Mitsu J2 nó nhận công suất nhé bác, chỉ thay được loại cùng công suất thôi. Chỉ có mấy loại xài chung driver (như 300 và 400, 600 và 750, 1k và 1k5...) là thay lẫn cho nhau thôi.
Tình hình là Mitsu xài ngon nhưng bị các lỗi này nên ai cũng ngán:
- Chết CS, lỗi nặng nhất
- Lỗi Enc và không nhận enc khác
- Lỗi bộ nhớ trên driver (không biết phổ biến không nhưng em bị 2 cái rồi)

Thanks.

----------

nhatson, ppgas

----------


## thuhanoi

> Thay được bác, miễn cùng size


Cái encoder nó dể hư nhất trong cái động cơ, nên thay quách luôn cái ĐC cho nhanh, trong đó dể kiếm ĐC mà lăn tăn chi cho mệt

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Tình hình tạm thời em thay Enc của 100w, 200w, nó alarm ngay lỗi AL-1A (Wrong combination of servo amplifier and servo motor.)
Thay enc của con khác cùng công suất, mất khoảng 2 phút nó mới báo AL-20 (Communication error occurred between encoder and servo amplifier.). Thôi vức đó đã, wải.

----------


## ppgas

Nhiều khi thấy muốn nản, lôi bài cũ của 2 năm trước từ lúc chưa biết con biến tần là con gì, giờ thấy tiến bộ cũng nhiều thiệt. 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/66...-co-Matsushita 
Đỡ nản  :Smile:  :Smile: . Thôi dọt đi bãi kiếm con động cơ khác xem sao.

----------

CKD

----------


## nhatson

> Mitsu J2 nó nhận công suất nhé bác, chỉ thay được loại cùng công suất thôi. Chỉ có mấy loại xài chung driver (như 300 và 400, 600 và 750, 1k và 1k5...) là thay lẫn cho nhau thôi.
> Tình hình là Mitsu xài ngon nhưng bị các lỗi này nên ai cũng ngán:
> - Chết CS, lỗi nặng nhất
> - Lỗi Enc và không nhận enc khác
> - Lỗi bộ nhớ trên driver (không biết phổ biến không nhưng em bị 2 cái rồi)
> 
> Thanks.


Mr Vinh 010 vĩnh viễn cũng cạch J2, dể lâu chết nguồn lên MCU

----------


## inhainha

Bác có motor tương ứng mang qua đổi mình để lấy cái motor về test. Bác mua motor lỡ cái drive hư là ôm sô luôn ah?  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác có motor tương ứng mang qua đổi mình để lấy cái motor về test. Bác mua motor lỡ cái drive hư là ôm sô luôn ah?


Bác thấy bác ấy thử chạy vèo vèo đó mà sao hư drv. Nhiều lúc làm việc quá nóng CPU (head  :Big Grin: ) tháo ra tháo vô lộn tùng phèo, thứ tự UVW không đúng là nó báo lỗi đơn giản vậy mà tìm hoài không ra

----------


## inhainha

Thì mình thấy xác suất hư motor còn khó hơn hư driver. Khả năng cao nhất là đấu nhầm, kế đến là hư drive, cuối mới hư motor. Chứ đang chạy mà giờ lăn đùng mà kêu hư motor thì hơi vô lý.

----------


## nhatson

đồ điện tử 15 20 năm, lăn dùng ra chết là chuyện thường ngày ở huyện

----------

hoitm

----------


## hoitm

> đồ điện tử 15 20 năm, lăn dùng ra chết là chuyện thường ngày ở huyện


dòng servo này cũng mới mà anh.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nhatson

> dòng servo này cũng mới mà anh.


người còn có tuổi nữa là, thông thường sp được tính life time là 50.000 giờ hoặc 100.000 giờ ~ 5 đến 10 năm hoạt động liên tục, con J2 em nghĩ là hơn 10 năm rồi
j2 em nghĩ nó tầm 1998-2000

*Download File*

----------

hoitm

----------


## thuhanoi

Con này là j2S bác, và nhõ không nhầm là khoảng dưới 300 lần bật điện với khoảng trên 3000h chạy đấy.

----------


## nhatson

> Con này là j2S bác, và nhõ không nhầm là khoảng dưới 300 lần bật điện với khoảng trên 3000h chạy đấy.


tàu chiến USA mới chạy vài chục KM đã bị chìm, hư hỏng là có tỉ lệ hết ợ

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## tranhung123456

sao giống mình thế cái motor sevor Ac OMRON (Ốm Ròm) có cái thắng bị kẹt  
thấy vậy thay cái motor khác vào thì phát hiện cái Encoder ko hoạt động 
may mà lấy cái encoder bên cái hư thắng bỏ vào Driver ko báo lỗi nữa
tiện đây mấy cái vụ hư hỏng drive báo lỗi phải tìm đúng nguyên nhân mà chữa bệnh chứ vừa tốn time và xiền (kèm theo cái bực tức )
đa số AE diễn đàn toàn dùng hàng Japan (Nhặt) lỗi thời đã hơn 10 năm tuổi

----------


## nhatson

> sao giống mình thế cái motor sevor Ac OMRON (Ốm Ròm) có cái thắng bị kẹt  
> thấy vậy thay cái motor khác vào thì phát hiện cái Encoder ko hoạt động 
> may mà lấy cái encoder bên cái hư thắng bỏ vào Driver ko báo lỗi nữa
> tiện đây mấy cái vụ hư hỏng drive báo lỗi phải tìm đúng nguyên nhân mà chữa bệnh chứ vừa tốn time và xiền (kèm theo cái bực tức )
> đa số AE diễn đàn toàn dùng hàng Japan (Nhặt) lỗi thời đã hơn 10 năm tuổi


những năm 70 80, japan tke đồ chạy 20 30 năm, những nam 9x trở đi em nghĩ concept còn 5 10 năm, lí do là giờ công nghệ thay đổi nhanh, làm bền giá cao rồi cũng vài năm phải thay đổi công nghệ> phí

----------

hoitm

----------


## inhainha

> những năm 70 80, japan tke đồ chạy 20 30 năm, những nam 9x trở đi em nghĩ concept còn 5 10 năm, lí do là giờ công nghệ thay đổi nhanh, làm bền giá cao rồi cũng vài năm phải thay đổi công nghệ> phí


Mình không nghĩ vậy. Hàng trong dây chuyền nhà máy sản xuất hiếm khi khấu hao dưới 10 năm. Đồ điện tử dân dụng thì không nói, đồ dùng trong công nghiệp thường phải là dạng nồi đồng cối đá, khó hư khó chết sảng lắm. Mà nghe đồn là hàng bãi ở VN toàn nhập từ Taiwan, mà Taiwan thì nó cũng xài hàng cũ nhập từ Nhật, nên thường về VN là nó cũng nát bét rồi.

----------


## thuhanoi

Mấy bác thấy cái này không :

Date tháng 12 / 2011 cho là đầu năm 2012 mới đi vào hoạt động mà bây giò bị chê lên chê xuống vứt lăn lóc  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

con này em chắc là dưới 10 năm, bắt đầu lăn lóc ngoài bãi
ngày nay với tbị điện tử vòng đời có 9 tháng, vậy làm sao cụ làm được cái máy chạy được 10 năm? và vẫn phù hợp với sản phẩm tại thời điểm đó

----------


## hung1706

Hehe thấy mấy cụ sôi nổi về năm tháng. Con Yaskawa nhà em sản xuất năm 1993 mà vẫn chạy êm ru  :Smile: ). Nói chung đồ điện tử nó hên xui lắm ợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

Cuối tuần vui vẻ, đã kết nối thành công con servo Mitsubishi với mach3  :Smile:  :Smile: 




Cảm ơn những lời hướng dẫn.

----------

CKD, elenercom, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Mai mốt chỉ lại cho em nhe.
Trước giờ toàn chơi với yaskawa & pana thôi, chưa chiến với thằng này bao giờ.

----------

nhatson, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

:Embarrassment:  hehe, thôi mà  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 
Còn đang ngồi lọ mọ chỉnh độ phân giải lại. Google vẫn không thấy hướng dẫn factory reset  :Frown:

----------


## thuhanoi

> hehe, thôi mà  
> Còn đang ngồi lọ mọ chỉnh độ phân giải lại. Google vẫn không thấy hướng dẫn factory reset


Nối cái dây kết nối với máy tính làm nhanh lắm

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Nối cái dây kết nối với máy tính làm nhanh lắm


Em không biết cái dây đó nó ra sao và nối vào cổng nào bác?

----------


## thuhanoi

Làm 1 cái dây 1 đầu là jack 20 chân để cắm vào CN3 (chỗ còn trống đó), một đầu là DB9 (sẽ nối vào cổng COM máy tính)


Gôgle soft với từ khóa : "SETUP151E hoặc SETUP161E" tải về và chạy - rất thuận lợi có thể test, lưu các cấu hình khác nhau cho drv.
_Soft này trước mình có nhưng bị chuột cắn rồi nên không dùng được._  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Làm 1 cái dây 1 đầu là jack 20 chân để cắm vào CN3 (chỗ còn trống đó), một đầu là DB9 (sẽ nối vào cổng COM máy tính)
> 
> 
> Gôgle soft với từ khóa : "SETUP151E hoặc SETUP161E" tải về và chạy - rất thuận lợi có thể test, lưu các cấu hình khác nhau cho drv.
> _Soft này trước mình có nhưng bị chuột cắn rồi nên không dùng được._


Dạ cảm ơn. Em sẽ làm theo hướng dẫn. 
Chuột nhà mìnhbkinh nhỉ, chơi luôn cả phần mềm.  :Smile:

----------

hoitm

----------


## thuhanoi

À có phần mềm luôn đây: http://www.mediafire.com/download/w1...-SETUP161E.rar

----------

elenercom, hoitm, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Tình hình là đã gom đủ mitsu servo 4 size 100w, 200w, 400w và 750w và đã test với mach 3 ok. Tuy nhiên, con driver 200w khi cắm điện lần đầu thì lên đèn charger, màn hình hiển thị cắm lần 2 thì 'tạch', đèn màn hình tắt và đèn charger vẫn sáng! Còn cứu được không các bác?

----------


## Ga con

Con 200w bác mô tả phải đời J (chứ không phải J2/2S/3/4) không ạ  :Wink: .

Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

> Con 200w bác mô tả phải đời J (chứ không phải J2/2S/3/4) không ạ .
> 
> Thanks.


Không phải con ở video trên lúc thử trên kia đâu Ga con.

----------


## hoitm

> Dạ cảm ơn. Em sẽ làm theo hướng dẫn. 
> Chuột nhà mìnhbkinh nhỉ, chơi luôn cả phần mềm.


bác kết nối được với máy tính chưa.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ppgas

> bác kết nối được với máy tính chưa.


Chưa làm bác. Cuối năm bận rộn quá.

----------


## Ga con

> Không phải con ở video trên lúc thử trên kia đâu Ga con.


Em wondering là đời J chứ không phải là con ở trên.
Lỗi này đời J thì em gặp nhiều, còn đời khác thì chưa.

Thanks.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Em wondering là đời J chứ không phải là con ở trên.
> Lỗi này đời J thì em gặp nhiều, còn đời khác thì chưa.
> 
> Thanks.


Ah, đời J2S Gacon.

----------


## elenercom

Đèn charger sáng là trên DC bus còn điện áp ( tụ chưa xả hết).
Tôi cũng bị "tạch" như bác roài. Lâu lâu mang con J2-20A ra cắm điện kiểm tra thì nổ mất cái cầu chỉnh lưu. Chắc bệnh chung của driver bãi cao tuỏi.
Nhà sản xuất thường khuyến cáo người dùng nên chờ cho đến khi đèn charge tắt hẳn làm gì hãy làm ( bật điện lại, mở ra kiểm tra,...)
Dẫu sao thì bác PPGAS năm nay tết sớm rồi nhỉ?





> Tình hình là đã gom đủ mitsu servo 4 size 100w, 200w, 400w và 750w và đã test với mach 3 ok. Tuy nhiên, con driver 200w khi cắm điện lần đầu thì lên đèn charger, màn hình hiển thị cắm lần 2 thì 'tạch', đèn màn hình tắt và đèn charger vẫn sáng! Còn cứu được không các bác?

----------

mpvmanh, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Đèn charger sáng là trên DC bus còn điện áp ( tụ chưa xả hết).
> Tôi cũng bị "tạch" như bác roài. Lâu lâu mang con J2-20A ra cắm điện kiểm tra thì nổ mất cái cầu chỉnh lưu. Chắc bệnh chung của driver bãi cao tuỏi.
> Nhà sản xuất thường khuyến cáo người dùng nên chờ cho đến khi đèn charge tắt hẳn làm gì hãy làm ( bật điện lại, mở ra kiểm tra,...)
> Dẫu sao thì bác PPGAS năm nay tết sớm rồi nhỉ?


Thiệt tình là mừng lắm bác ah. Thấy nó chạy nhẹ nhàng và êm ái. Cảm giác rất là 'sữa chua'  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Đợi đèn charger tắt hẳn, hôm sau em thử cắm điện lại đèn vẫn sáng!

----------


## inhainha

Thế có cách khắc phục không các bác?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Thiệt tình là mừng lắm bác ah. Thấy nó chạy nhẹ nhàng và êm ái. Cảm giác rất là 'sữa chua' 
> Đợi đèn charger tắt hẳn, hôm sau em thử cắm điện lại đèn vẫn sáng!


Coi chừng chứ cái cầu nối chỗ cái jack 5 chân bị lỏng nhé

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Coi chừng chứ cái cầu nối chỗ cái jack 5 chân bị lỏng nhé


Em vừa kiểm tra xong, tình hình là không phải do cái này bác thuhanoi.

----------


## CKD

Đồ cũ, đã tạch và tắt đèn thì cho nó về hưu luôn bác ạ. Chứ tạch tạch kiểu ấy dùng không an toàn đâu ạ.
Em bị mấy chú, có cả yaskawa. Chạy ầm ầm, một ngày đẹp trời nó ra đi. Xong cmnr.

Đèn chager cháy thì chỉ báo có điện sau khi chỉnh lưu thôi. Khi nào đèn power cháy mới tính tiếp. Mấy con của em ra đi là chết cụm DC-DC convert cho modun điều khiển. Đã thử sửa mà chưa thành công.
Cụm này DC nó lên tới gần 400V nên ngại lắm.. chọt bậy là bốp bốp liền.
Trước có mò xử mấy con VFD cũng chết cụm này. Để đủ can đảm em chỉ cấp 60V để lần mò theo datasheet, mò ra pan rồi mới nâng áp tính tiếp.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Clip báo cáo cho các tư vấn :Smile: 




Vậy gọi là tết  :Smile:

----------

CKD, hung1706

----------


## inhainha

Cái driver đèn charge sáng mà không lên màn hình thì xử lý sao bác ba gác?

----------


## ppgas

> Cái driver đèn charge sáng mà không lên màn hình thì xử lý sao bác ba gác?


Theo tư vấn của bác Ckd  :Smile:

----------


## hung1706

hehe chương trình dự đoán cờ-nhíp...cái phút cuối cùng ấy, con chạy nó chạy hết hành trình, đụng cái "cạch" thế là servo báo arlam, tắt nguồn nên bác ppgas tắt máy quay luôn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ppgas

> hehe chương trình dự đoán cờ-nhíp...cái phút cuối cùng ấy, con chạy nó chạy hết hành trình, đụng cái "cạch" thế là servo báo arlam, tắt nguồn nên bác ppgas tắt máy quay luôn


Hehe, bác dự đoán như thần :Smile:  và không phải lúc nào thần cũng đúng  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Cục chặn hành trình bằng cao su, đụng vào nó dội ra 3 lần liên tục vẫn không thấy alarm!

----------


## hung1706

Hehe thế là con mitsu nó mạnh hơn con yas nhà em roài...Con nhà em nó yếu đụng cục cao su cái kịch thế là ảnh tự arlam quá tải nên ngắt điện luôn thế là em tắt luôn :3.

----------


## ppgas

> bác kết nối được với máy tính chưa.


Chiều nay nghỉ tết, ngồi hàn hàn gắn gắn, theo sơ đồ. 
Chân 2 (Dsub) - chân 12 (CN3)
Chân 3 (Dsub) - chân 2 (CN3)
Chân 5 (Dsub) - chân 1(CN3) - chân 11 (CN3)
Chân 4 (Dsub) - chân 6 (Dsub)
Chân 7 (Dsub) - chân 8 (Dsub)



Đấu nối và kết quả thật bất ngờ  :Smile: 


Không biết khai báo trong cài đặt ra sao các bác?
Hay cổng COM máy hư rồi nhỉ?

----------


## ppgas

Được rồi! Vui như sắp tết  :Smile: 
Khoe luôn cái bàn trược Iko:




Cảm ơn tất cả các hướng dẫn, chỉ bảo.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Nhật Sơn đã có đối thủ về các công trình thế kỷ  :Wink:

----------

nhatson, ppgas

----------


## nhatson

> Được rồi! Vui như sắp tết 
> Khoe luôn cái bàn trược Iko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cảm ơn tất cả các hướng dẫn, chỉ bảo.


servo chạy hèn vậy ợ  :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## terminaterx300

> servo chạy hèn vậy ợ


em nó còn yếu, ko dám thể hiện với mấy đại ca mà bảo em nó hèn là sao 

p/s nhút nhát tý thổi, để lên maximum có thể xem thế nào, cùng lắm servo báo lỗi àh  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Lão gamo này phán đúng bản chất của vấn đề nè.  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Còn cha nhatson, hehe... miễn nó chạy theo hành trình là ổn rồi... chạy nhanh té chết sao  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## elenercom

Cam đoan là bác ppgas chạy được AC servo rồi thì sẽ chán tất thảy các loại còn lại.
Chuẩn bị đạn chờ đợt thanh lý thôi. hehehe

----------

ppgas

----------


## thuhanoi

Chơi servo nên dùng vitme bước nhỏ, servo chạy chậm nhanh gì cũng êm re

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cái IKO này ngon thiệt, ray con lăn luôn chứ...

----------


## nhatson

> Cam đoan là bác ppgas chạy được AC servo rồi thì sẽ chán tất thảy các loại còn lại.
> Chuẩn bị đạn chờ đợt thanh lý thôi. hehehe


phải bán là cái chắc, để nâng công suất servo, rồi kéo theo sau đó là nâng tầm controller và cuối cùng là mua cái body nguyên con  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Hehe... thưởng cuối năm đốt hết vào 3 bộ 750W rồi, đang loay hoay hàn đầu nối. :Smile:

----------


## Tuanlm

> Hehe thế là con mitsu nó mạnh hơn con yas nhà em roài...Con nhà em nó yếu đụng cục cao su cái kịch thế là ảnh tự arlam quá tải nên ngắt điện luôn thế là em tắt luôn :3.


mạnh hơn cái con monkey í. Config sai thì có.

----------


## quocviettong

> Em đấu giống như trên.rồi cài đặt các thông số về như ban đầu theo manual. chỉ thay đổi có p21 từ 0000 em đổi thành 0001. bật lên động cơ có hãm tunning được nhưng em cấp xung thì không chạy có còn có thông số nào cần điều chỉnh không máy đai ca giúp em với.


Hi bro. mình cũng kết nối theo sơ đồ đó, nhưng khác cái là chân phát xung và chân dir (PP và NP) mình kết nối với chân phát xung Y0 và Y1 của PLC (FX3U-48MT) còn chân PG & NG thì kết nối với 24V của PLC. Phát xung thì nó chạy nhưng bốc khói điện trở 113 (phía mặt bên có dán nhãn gần chữ CN1A). Có bro nào biết nguyên nhân và cách khắc phục ko chỉ giúp mình với. :Frown:

----------


## CKD

Kết nối với 24V phải thêm điện trở ngoài nữa mới Ok. Không thì bay con điện trở hoặc nặng hơn là opto trên mạch driver.

----------


## ghoang

Kích xung 24V từ PLC thì bác phải thêm điện trở ngoài nếu kết nối theo kiểu difference line, hoặc là đấu theo kiểu open collector như bên dưới nếu không muốn thêm điện trở

----------


## Hoàng Văn

các bác cho em hỏi với.
Con MR-J2S-40A  của em không thay đổi được tốc độ khi em thay đổi tần số xung điều khiển là bị thế nào ạ
Em cho quay thuận quay ngược đều được nhưng tăng tần số hay giảm tần số xung điểu khiển thì vẫn chỉ chay 1 tốc độ.
Các bác nhiều kinh cứu e vụ này với
Em xin cảm ơn

----------


## Ga con

Em thấy bác nên kiểm tra lại mạch phát xung thì chính xác hơn bắt bệnh driver.

Thanks.

----------

CKD

----------


## Hoàng Văn

> Em thấy bác nên kiểm tra lại mạch phát xung thì chính xác hơn bắt bệnh driver.
> 
> Thanks.


Em mua driver cũ. có 2 bộ giống nhau.1 bộ thì chạy bình thường chỉ có 1 bộ bị như thế thôi.
Bác có kế gì bày e vơi
Thanks

----------


## thuhanoi

Copy các thông số bên cái bình thường đó qua cái không bình thường

----------


## mitshubishi

có bạn nào đã kết nối với dòng B chưa

----------


## CKD

> có bạn nào đã kết nối với dòng B chưa


Dòng B chạy mạng, không chạy pulse/dir được thì phải.

----------


## phuocviet346

Dòng B chỉ chạy mạng không ah, không pul/dir được đâu

----------


## Daedelus

Có bác nào ở trên kết nối để điều khiển con này bằng PLC mà lại cấp nguồn 24v vào chân 12 và 13 là sai rồi, bác đọc manual xem, phải cấp nguồn +24 vào chân 11 nhá, còn paramet thì các bác trên kia đã nói rồi, e vừa mua 1 con của bác Elenercom và cũng dùng FX3G 24MT ES-A để điều khiển, config ok rồi đang đợi phần cơ khí chế tạo xong là dc. Như hình nè

----------


## Daedelus

H chỉ đang tìm thêm cái số xung/ vòng của con này nữa thôi, làm biếng đọc tài liệu quá

----------


## elenercom

131072 ppr nhé Daedelus

----------


## Daedelus

Vâng e tìm thấy rồi a Long ạ, ngay đầu phần đấu dây luôn, cái Jack kết nối với máy tính e mua của a về ko có cơ hội dùng luôn vì e dùng Láp ko có chân cắm, máy bàn cũng main đời mới ko co chân luôn

----------


## elenercom

Mua thêm cái USB-232 converter nữa là lại có cơ hội mà




> Vâng e tìm thấy rồi a Long ạ, ngay đầu phần đấu dây luôn, cái Jack kết nối với máy tính e mua của a về ko có cơ hội dùng luôn vì e dùng Láp ko có chân cắm, máy bàn cũng main đời mới ko co chân luôn

----------


## dungtb

con này bác cũng cần config cả electronic gear nữa

----------


## tran1804

> Em đấu giống như trên.rồi cài đặt các thông số về như ban đầu theo manual. chỉ thay đổi có p21 từ 0000 em đổi thành 0001. bật lên động cơ có hãm tunning được nhưng em cấp xung thì không chạy có còn có thông số nào cần điều chỉnh không máy đai ca giúp em với.


Bạn ơi! Mình cũng đang dùng mr j2s 20a. Bị cũng giống như bạn mô tả. Bạn điều khiển phát xung bằng Mach3 hay gì vậy? Chia sẻ giúp mình! Cảm ơn!

----------


## tran1804

> Kích xung 24V từ PLC thì bác phải thêm điện trở ngoài nếu kết nối theo kiểu difference line, hoặc là đấu theo kiểu open collector như bên dưới nếu không muốn thêm điện trở





> Cái này là ưu đãi của bác thuhanoi nên không có giá bác ah. 
> Nhân tiện cảm ơn bác thuhanoi nhé.
> 
> 
> 
> Dạ để tối về thử tiếp Cảm ơn bác elenercom.





> Cuối tuần vui vẻ, đã kết nối thành công con servo Mitsubishi với mach3 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cảm ơn những lời hướng dẫn.


Anh ơi hướng dẫn cách nối dây từ servo - mach3 và nối dây trên cn1a, cn1b cái ạ! Em làm hoài mà ko đc! Mong anh chia sẽ kinh nghiệm! Thqnks

----------


## ktshung

em kết nối như mọi người hướng dẫn nhưng bật lên báo rd-of và động cơ ko hãm tunning. Các bác cho em hỏi vậy nó bị gì ạ?

----------


## ktshung

Em đã khắc phục được vấn đề Rd-of. Động cơ đã hãm turning nhưng đấu nối chân CNC A như hướng dẫn cấp xung vẫn không quay. Có phải cần chỉnh thêm Parametter nào nữa ko các bác, em cám ơn

----------


## huanpt

Bác tóm tắt bác đã nối như thế nào, đã setup parameter như thế nào?

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

Về phền kết nối.
CN1B: em nối chân 5,10,15,16,17 chung với nhau
chân 3 nối 13
CN1A em nối chân NG,PG vào 5v; chân PP vào pulse- và NP vào Dir -

Về Paremeter em cài đặt theo lại tất cả theo Initial Value theo trang 125-127 trong Manual
Chỉ thay đổi P21 thành 0001, 0011
và P41 thành 0001, 0011, 0111
Em cám ơn bác

----------


## huanpt

Bác nối 0v của BOB vào SG đi. Xem sao đã.

Nếu chưa được thì làm nhanh thế này theo pp của bác ghoang: nối PP(3) vô GND còn chân PG(13) nhấp nhấp vô 5V xem motor có nhích không nếu không thì làm ngược lại PP vô 5V và PG nhấp vô GND. Nếu nó chạy thì xem lại BOB (khả năng không chạy là rất thấp)

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

Em làm theo cách bác chỉ thì thấy số trên mặt nhảy nhưng motro ko quay, có lẽ do em cài bước nhỏ quá phải không ạ? Bác hướng dẫn giúp em cách chỉnh vi bước giúp em với, em cám ơn bác

----------


## decided

> Em làm theo cách bác chỉ thì thấy số trên mặt nhảy nhưng motro ko quay, có lẽ do em cài bước nhỏ quá phải không ạ? Bác hướng dẫn giúp em cách chỉnh vi bước giúp em với, em cám ơn bác


bác chỉnh parameter P003/P004 tương đương với CMX/CDV là tỷ số electric gear của driver nhé, lấy P003 chia cho P004 là vi bước của driver đó, bác chỉnh thử xem nhé!

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> bác chỉnh parameter P003/P004 tương đương với CMX/CDV là tỷ số electric gear của driver nhé, lấy P003 chia cho P004 là vi bước của driver đó, bác chỉnh thử xem nhé!


Em cám ơn bác, hiện tại em set theo giá trị ban đầu của nhà máy CMX=1, CDV=1 như vậy vi bước là 1, không lẽ cấp 1 xung là môt quay 1 vòng sao bác? Bác giải thúch thêm cho em chút nữa với ạ

----------


## decided

> Em cám ơn bác, hiện tại em set theo giá trị ban đầu của nhà máy CMX=1, CDV=1 như vậy vi bước là 1, không lẽ cấp 1 xung là môt quay 1 vòng sao bác? Bác giải thúch thêm cho em chút nữa với ạ


bác xem kĩ cái này nhé, có gì bác cứ pm lại nhé!

----------

ktshung

----------


## decided

> Em cám ơn bác, hiện tại em set theo giá trị ban đầu của nhà máy CMX=1, CDV=1 như vậy vi bước là 1, không lẽ cấp 1 xung là môt quay 1 vòng sao bác? Bác giải thúch thêm cho em chút nữa với ạ


xem thêm cái này tham khảo nhé bác

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

báo cáo các bác em đã làm được, nguyên nhân là cái núm xoay xoay bác Gamo làm cho em phát xung driver này không nhận, nối với BOB là ok, xin cám ơn mọi người

----------


## huanpt

Ủa, tưởng trên tinh thần là BOB mà. Bác đánh đố anh em quá! 
Mấy cái phát xung DIY là không tin tưởng, kể cả hàng DIY thương mại. Cũng may mà nó không chạy chứ nó chạy sai mà đi tìm chỗ sai cũng phê à  :Smile:

----------

ktshung

----------


## dungtb

Bộ phát xung hàng thuơng mại ngon mà bác , chạy cực ổn định luôn mà

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

Em phát xung bằng con FANUC chạy ve ve luôn, còn con DIY bên cạnh không nhúc nhích mặc dù em nối với cái Step thì nó vẫn chạy, kỳ lạ thật. Để hôm nào vào Saigon bắt lão Gà Mỡ rán lên thành gà rán Ketucky luôn

----------


## CKD

Lão Gà làm được cái servo control à? Hay quá nhỉ?
Hôm nào khắn gối. mang gà lên bái sư mới được. Em là em chỉ biết cắm vào đít máy tính để chạy thôi, chế cái hộp thế này thì em chịu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho... gửi bộ servo Mitsu vô đây, tui kiểm tra cho




> Ủa, tưởng trên tinh thần là BOB mà. Bác đánh đố anh em quá! 
> Mấy cái phát xung DIY là không tin tưởng, kể cả hàng DIY thương mại. Cũng may mà nó không chạy chứ nó chạy sai mà đi tìm chỗ sai cũng phê à


Trời, chỉ là phát xung cho quay vòng tròn thì sai cái gì? Cái phát xung của em xài mấy năm nay chưa bao giờ trục trặc. Em thì thích bấm 1 nút nó tự quay, tiện hơn quay tay. Mà anh tin BoB chứ anh có thấy anh em lâu lâu gắn vào BoB ko chạy ko? 

Em nghi là hắn đang để tốc độ cao, cắm ngay vào thì driver nó đơ, trong khi quay tay thì chầm chậm nên chạy. Cái bộ phát xung đó của hắn thằng đệ tử làm gấp cho hắn, chỉ làm 1 cái ti, tốc độ chậm nhất cũng đã khá nhanh. Rồi cả năm ko biết còn pin ko? Ngoài ra đề phòng con gà ktshung đem dây âm dương chích vào nhau cho vui, dòng của bộ phát xung này có giới hạn,  nhiều khi chỉ đủ cho step driver nhưng ko đủ cho con Mitsu.

Nói gì thì nói, nghe cha ktshung bán than quá mới kêu đệ tử làm cho ổng 1 cái, chứ đợt trước nhiều anh em đăng ký mà có dám làm đâu, mất công mất thời gian vô cùng. Mình biết dùng thì ko sao, chứ ko biết, rồi ở xa như lão ktshung trục trặc gì cũng khó. 
Lần sau rút kinh nghiệm, cha ktshung nhờ cái gì là từ chối ngay lập tức.

----------

huanpt

----------


## ktshung

Hê hê, con gà mờ giận rồi, em thay pin mới đó, nhưng chắc xung ko đủ công suất, con này hay mà, mới chọc giận rồi mà vụ nào cũng chọc em, hehheh

----------


## huanpt

Gamo giận rồi. hehehe

----------


## CKD

Mà servo thì tốc độ phát xung nó xi nhê gì ta?
Servo nó tự tính gia tốc rồi tăng tốc lên thoai mà, có phải step đâu?

Có một lý do, mà hôm rồi cụ gì làm máy cũng dính nè.., là duty cycle của xung. 555 chắc chắc là out ra 50% rồi. Có thể pulse time không phù hợp với input của con Mitsu nên nó ứ thèm chạy đó thôi.
Cụ Gà có tâm thì chế cho nó con MCU, chỉnh được các thông số cơ bản thì tuyệt.

----------


## nhatson

> Mà servo thì tốc độ phát xung nó xi nhê gì ta?
> Servo nó tự tính gia tốc rồi tăng tốc lên thoai mà, có phải step đâu?
> 
> Có một lý do, mà hôm rồi cụ gì làm máy cũng dính nè.., là duty cycle của xung. 555 chắc chắc là out ra 50% rồi. Có thể pulse time không phù hợp với input của con Mitsu nên nó ứ thèm chạy đó thôi.
> Cụ Gà có tâm thì chế cho nó con MCU, chỉnh được các thông số cơ bản thì tuyệt.


thường tụi nó bắt xung cạnh lên, ko có yêu cầu max duty, thường yêu cầu min duty thoai ah, min thường >1uS ~ 1mhz

----------


## CKD

> thường tụi nó bắt xung cạnh lên, ko có yêu cầu max duty, thường yêu cầu min duty thoai ah, min thường >1uS ~ 1mhz


Lý thuyết là vậy, và trước cũng luôn tin là vậy. Min duty là thời gian cần để mớ linh kiện điện tử đu theo kịp.

Nhưng thực tế lại thấy một số trường hợp nó không phải vậy mà cũng không biết lý do tại sao? Khổ là khổ chổ này.
Có khi nào output kiểu open colector, khi nó ngắt thì chân đó bỏ trống (không xác định trạng thái) nên nó dễ bị nhiễu hơn không nhỉ? Phải lý giải được nguyên nhân tại sao thì lần sao mới xác né được lỗi ấy.
Mà con 555 thì output là luôn tích cực cao hoặc thấp.. (0/1)... sao lại khùng được chứ. Khó hiểu thật.

----------


## yeuthichcnc

Mình phát xung bằng arduino (thư viện grbl), động cơ đã chạy được rồi nhưng không tăng được tốc độ tối đa, có bạn nào biết không giúp mình với

----------


## CKD

> Mình phát xung bằng arduino (thư viện grbl), động cơ đã chạy được rồi nhưng không tăng được tốc độ tối đa, có bạn nào biết không giúp mình với


Do tốc độ của GRBL bị giới hạn, nhớ không lầm khoảng trên 10kHz.
Muốn tăng tốc motor hơn nữa thì dùng chức năng electronic-gear của servo để giảm số xung/vòng xuống.

----------


## yeuthichcnc

Cảm ơn bạn đã trả lời. Mình cũng mới tìm hiểu nên chưa rỏ lắm. Mình sử dụng bộ j2s-40A của mitshu, bạn có thể chỉ rỏ hơn được không

----------


## nhatson

> Cảm ơn bạn đã trả lời. Mình cũng mới tìm hiểu nên chưa rỏ lắm. Mình sử dụng bộ j2s-40A của mitshu, bạn có thể chỉ rỏ hơn được không


đọc user manual của servo drive, mục electronic gear

----------


## yeuthichcnc

Cảm ơn các bạn đã giúp đở. Mình đã tính được vi sai và di chuyển đúng tốc độ set, đúng luôn khoảng di chuyển. Chỉ là tại sao mình bấm feed thì đạt tốc độ tối đa 3000 r/min và không báo lỗi nhưng khi bấm return to zero thì tốc độ motor cũng vậy nhưng bị khựng lại và báo lỗi, có lẻ do grbl arduino

----------


## yeuthichcnc

Mình có cài đặt được tốc độ khi nhấn return to zero không các bạn

----------


## CKD

return to zero là thế nào nhỉ? và nó báo lỗi gì?

Nếu là arduino GRBL thì, nó có phần setting cho tốc độ tối đa? Cứ set cái này hợp lý là được.

----------


## yeuthichcnc

Cảm ơn bạn, mình đã tính lại vi bước, giờ đã OK rồi

----------


## ppgas

Lâu lắm rồi, giờ vào test lại cái driver J2S-40A thí không vào được các parameter từ 21 trở lên (vào được từ P00 đến P20), các bác hướng dẫn giúp em lại với. Cảm ơn.

----------


## spkt2004

Bác vào p.19 chọn 000C sau đó tắt/bật nguồn lại là ok.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Làm luôn, ok rồi  :Smile:

----------


## yeuthichcnc

Các bạn cho mình hỏi là, auto turning để làm gì vậy các bạn

----------


## ppgas

Lưu lại cái clip ở đây để công nhận cái thread hướng dẫn này. Chân thành cảm ơn bác ghoàng, elenercom, thuhanoi, gần nhất là bạn spkt2004... và các anh em có hướng dẫn cho người lùn về điện, thấp về động cơ học  :Smile:  mà cũng lọ mọ lái servo....

----------


## dthinh

Em cũng mới tìm hiểu
a cho e xiin sơ đồ đấu dây vs

----------

